# SpinTech custom exhaust



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

just finished up my custom exhaust. SLP LTs > !resonators > !cats >3" mid-pipes > 4" DynoMax race bullets w/3" in&out > 2.5" custom bent cat(less) back > Magnaflow X-pipe > SpinTech Pro Streets > 2.5" pipe w/rt side run past the diff and bent around it > 2.5" Borla intercooled straight tips.

crappy video but you'll get the idea. it sounds a bit bassier in person but it definately sounds badass

http://media.putfile.com/SpinTech-GTO-Flyby

*Hear higher quality sound files in thread #4*


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Man that sounds mean as hell!


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

:cool :cool :cool :cool


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i converted the vids to just sound files and got some better quality files. The first is the Launch/Flyby the same as the vid.

http://media.putfile.com/SpinTech-GTO-LaunchFlyby

This is idle/rev in the driveway

http://media.putfile.com/SpinTech-GTO-idlerev

This is recorded in the car with the windows down

http://media.putfile.com/SpinTech-GTO-in-car

and this is just a longer idle in my driveway with a walk back and forth across the back

http://media.putfile.com/SpinTech-GTO-idle-driveway


----------

